# Heidita's 3000 posts!



## Kajjo

Liebe Heidi!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 3000 Beiträgen!

Immer direkt und ehrlich, stets fröhlich, das Herz am rechten Fleck,
und zur Stelle, wenn das Deutschforum Deine Spanischkenntnisse braucht!

Auf viele weitere, gemeinsame Threads! Viel Spaß!
Kajjo
​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pue sni idea d elo que dijo, Kajjo, pero espero no repetir nada d elo que él haya dicho. ¡Muchísimas Felicidades,Heidita! 

Y auqnue no te puedo felicitar en tu lengua, sabes que en nuestra lengua eres muy apreciada, ¿Por qué? porque siempre estás dispuesta tanto a ayudar como a recibir ayuda.
Muvhas gracias por esas ganas de aprender que traes al foro y más por esas ganas de ayudar.
Te deseo un feliz postaniversario y que cumplas muchos más, por el bien del foro de Alemán,Español y quien sabe en cuantos más esté tu linda presencia.

                                    ¡Sigue así!


----------



## Rayines

*Tiene razón Miguelillo, y también, seguramente, tu compatriota .*
*¡¡Felicitaciones, Heidita!!, y ¡esperemos seguir contando con tu presencia!*


----------



## Etcetera

*Congratulazioni, Heidita! *


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Heidita. Siempre es un gran placer coincidir contigo y siempre se aprende mogollón contigo.

Un saludo.

Ant.


----------



## Nunty

Our paths don't cross too much, but I'm aways so happy to "see" you!
Thank you.


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Heidita! 

Mei


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Heidita!!! En realidad debo felicitar también a WordReference por tener una forera extraordinaria como tú. No sólo eres inteligente, culta, talentosa, sagaz, rápida .... sino que estás siempre dispuesta a ayudar con tu mejor sonrisa. De verdad, mi querida Heidi, que no puedo imaginarme al foro sin ti ... ni imaginarme a la despistada Soledad Medina sin tu ayuda constante y generosa. 

¡Se me olvidaba!!! Te felicito también por tu maravilloso español, mejor que muchos nativos. Brillas en todo, mi amiguita. Eres una verdadera estrella.

Que Dios te bendiga y llene tu vida de muchas sonrisas.
Un abrazo lleno de cariño desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## ireney

"Congrats" is in order indeed! One of "our" finest posters


----------



## Maruja14

Pues nada, estoy de acuerdo con todos. Posiblemente también con Kajjo, aunque eso no podría asegurarlo.

3.000 felicidades por tus 3.000 aportes.

Espero verte por aquí hasta los 30000, por lo menos.

Besitos


----------



## heidita

*Kajjo*, ich bin gerührt über Deine lieben Worte. 

*Miguelillo*, muchas gracias por tus palabras. Siempre de buen humor. Yo soy siempre tan cascarrabias....

*Rayines*, inalcanzable para mí, tanto en simpatía como en posts...

*Etcetera*, sicuro che sei cosi bella come la foto....St. Petersburgo, come e bella! (¡¡¡mi italiano es horrible!!!)

*Antpax* ,la ormiga atómica sin duda, siempre un placer ver a un amigo de Madrid.


----------



## Ralf

Da hänge ich wohl wieder etwas hinterher ... also, auch von mir die besten Wünsche für 3000 Beiträge - und vor allem für viele weitere.

Ralf


----------



## Ed the Editor

Heidita,

Felicitaciones en esta ocasión muy feliz de tu tercero postaniversario. Cada uno de tus 3.000 posteos es muy amable, muy modesto, y de mucha ayuda cuando contestas una pregunta. ¡Siempre dices muuuuuuuucho en pocas palabras!

Que un norteamericano como yo puede saludar a una alemana como tú en español muestra lo mejor de WordReference. Todos los foreros estamos unidos por nuestro amor por los lenguajes. Con tus valerosas contribuciones en inglés, en español, y en alemán, mereces un lugar especial en la lista de foreros extraordinarios.

Con un abrazo electrónico de
Ed


----------



## heidita

*Sister Claire*, I am always very impressed by your humanity.

*Mei*, un saludo especial a la bella Cataluña.

*Soledad*, querida amiga, ¿qué puedo decirte? Siempre tan exagerada ...Me honra contarte entre mis amigas.

*ireney*, this is getting very emotional for me. I do not deserve so much praise!


----------



## Eugin

Adhiero completamente a todo lo expresado por Ed; es todo un honor tener en 
 
estos foros personas que dominan, y a la perfección, eh?? , más de dos idiomas  
 
y tú, Heidita, eres uno de ellos, así que desde la primaveral Buenos Aires te envío 
 
toda mi admiración y felicitaciones!!! 
 
Muchas gracias y ¡a seguir contribuyendo con la misma calidad!!! ​


----------



## pickypuck

Sehr gut gemacht! Ich gratuliere!

¡Olé!


----------



## ordequin

¡Madre mía, Heidita! ¡Mil post más! ¡Vas a la velocidad del rayo!
Si fue hace dos días cuando te felicité por tus 2000...
Y en estos últimos mil, sólo me he cruzado contigo en dos hilos...
(¿Dónde has estado?)
Y por otro lado, Kajjo ha tratado muchos aspectos en su discurso, que coinciden con lo que yo me tenía preparado...
¿Qué podré decir ahora?
Ya sé.

*Eskerrik asko hementxe egongatik, laguna!!!*

*Segi aurrera, ez gelditu!!!*

*Aupa, Heidi onena!!!*


----------



## la reine victoria

Many Congratulations​ 
my dear​ 
Heidi!
​ 

On and off the forums I enjoy your company so much.  (You know what I mean!)  ​ 
Did I send you that picture of my new boyfriend? He is from the Basque region. It was love at first sight.  ​ 




LRV​


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, heidita.


----------



## Honeypum

¡¿Cómo puede ser que no haya visto este hilo hasta ahora?!​ 
¡Muchísimas felicidades, Heidita! Eres una persona encantadora, que le pones alegría y sentido del humor al foro. 
Esto sería muy aburrido sin ti y tu marido ​ 
¡3.000 enhorabuenas, muchacha!
Muitos beijos!​


----------



## heidita

*danielfranco*, more than a simple forer a good friend.

*Ralf*, noch ein netter deutscher Gruss! Ich komme gerade von Deutschland zurück und habe oft an Euch gedacht!

*Ed the Editor,* me emocionan tus amables palabras que desde luego no merezco en absoluto. Pero es una gran verdad que mi amor por el lenguaje es grande y lo comparto con todos los foreros de aquí.

*Eugin,* que gran firma tienes, y _me has dejado sin respiración_ con tus palabras ...


----------



## heidita

*pickypuck,* der deutschprechende Extremeño, vielen Dank!

*ordequin*, a saber lo que pones, ¿me supongo que es algo bueno? Muchas gracias.

*My dear Queen*, such an honor, and an even bigger one to count you among my friends. We must show the pic to ordequin, she will appreciate a good-looking basque!!

*Fernando,* siempre se aprecia un saludo de un vecino. ¡Muchas gracias!

*Honey*, la más dulce entre las dulces. ¡Eso sí, sin mi marido no sería ni la mitad de divertida!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Heidita,

Con cariño mis Felicitaciones por tus 3000.

Saludos!


----------



## loladamore

*¡Muchas felicidades, Heidita!*​ 
Creo que llego muy tarde a tu festejo, pero *te traigo algo*: ¿me dejas pasar?

Hace mucho tiempo que no coincidimos, qué lástima. Espero verte pronto para seguir aprendiendo.

¡Saludos!

Lola​


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations, Heidi. All praise is well-deserved. You are a pillar of integrity and a credit to the forums.


----------



## Outsider

¡Enhorabuena, Heidita!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Heidi!

(Si no la felicito, me mata)


----------



## heidita

*sfabroso*, ¡un regalo muy bonito! Me encantan las flores.

*loladamore*, le he enseñado a mi marido la foto y ha dicho ¡¡deja entrar a esta chica!!!

*fenixpollo*, thank you for your praise. 

*Outsider,* I am frequently surprised as how you can always remain such a gentleman! Thank you for the flowers.

*Lazarus,* ¡así da gusto! ¡¡¡Los amigos siempre los primeros en felicitar!!! jejeje


----------



## Alicky

¡Felicitaciones y muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda! 
Siempre es un placer leer tus respuestas


----------



## heidita

*Maruja*, los amigos siempre pare al final, ¡¡¡no sé por que pensabas que me había olvidado de darte las gracias!!!¡¡Qué disparate!!

*Alicky*, muchas gracias a ti por pensar en mí. Las personas agradecidas siempre tiene un lugar especial.


----------



## Daddyo

Yee-haw, Heidi!
Glad to see you still stickin' 'round these here parts, li'l lady! Hope you up for a few thousan' more of them posted comments, alright?

See ya 'round these here forums. You be good, ya hear?


----------



## heidita

*Daddyo,* I wonder who you are as you seem to be new on the forum. Your wishes are greatly appreciated! I especially loved the "li'l" lady part.


----------



## whattheflock

Daddyo said:


> Yee-haw, Heidi!
> Glad to see you still stickin' 'round these here parts, li'l lady! Hope you up for a few thousan' more of them posted comments, alright?
> 
> See ya 'round these here forums. You be good, ya hear?



I mirror the sentiment.


----------



## emma42

Heidita, féliciations to you!


----------



## Jana337

Oh Mann, bin ich wieder verspätet?

Egal, herzliche Gluckwünsche mit einem Verzungszins! 

Jana


----------



## frida-nc

Muchas gracias.  Welch ein Glück, Dich hier mit uns im Gebiet Español zu sehen!
(hope I haven't messed that up too much)
Frida


----------



## krolaina

Quiero unirme a todas las felicitaciones. Heidi, me has sacado de muchas dudas (gracias por estar cerca de los que necesitamos tantas correcciones!)
Enhorabuena y no nos faltes. A por más!
Carol


----------



## heidita

*whattheflock,* nice to have you on the forum, thanks.

*emma42*, I haven't seen you for some time. Nice to have you back.

*Jana,* danke für Deine lieben Grüße. Und danke für alles!

*Frida,* ich wußte nicht, daß Du Deutsch sprichst!! Danke für die lieben Grüße!

*Carol,* me da un placer especial recibir tu felicitación. No todo el mundo es agradecido aunque en este foro siempre ayudamos todos con mucho gusto.


----------



## mhp

Congrats heidita. 

 A little song in your honor. I send you a video of myself singing Tom Jones for you.

  PS. No that’s really not me, my talents are hidden.


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> I send you a video of myself singing Tom Jones for you.


 
Oh, but mhp, I didn't think you could skate and dance that well! What a talent! Thank you for sharing this with us! And thanks for this post.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Congrats! Heidita from a lurker on the CD forum always glad to read your posts! 

 And... thank you mhp for the great time I had watching this "sex bomb skater"!


----------



## María Madrid

Se me había escapado tu postiversario!!! Aunque sea tarde, mil felicidades, medio paisana!!! Gracias por tu ayuda y por tus aportaciones, tan acertadas y, con frecuencia, tan divertidas. Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

*Pero mi querida Heidita... 3 mil felicitaciones por todo lo que has puesto en cuanto a esfuerzo y calidad en todo sentido!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lamento llegar tan tarde pero más vale tarde que nunca.*
*CON TODO MI CARIÑO DE SIEMPRE,*
*Fernita *​


----------

